# Bird Cage?



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone
ive been wanting to buy my two cockatiels a new cage as im moving house soon and needed a smaller cage.
I grabbed a bargain at Wilkos today with 75% off it, so got the cage for £5.50

I just want to check whether the cage is going to be okay for the two tiels, i will have them out most of the time i am home so hoping it will be okay for them.

The size of the cage is 14 Inches by 24 inches.
Here is a photo

Login | Facebook
What do you think? Kind regards, Stacey xxx


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry here is the link.....

Stacey Swinscoe&#039;s Photos | Facebook


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

my cockatiels cage is twice the size of that one, we went in a pet shop at just the right time,,,, it was on offer cos the base was cracked quite bad should have been £90 we paid £25,,,,, and in my personal opinion its just big enought for him two would be squished in it cos he is manny n likes his space


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I used to work in a pet and aquatic shop,as the bars are vertical it is a canary cage also the feeders wouldn't be suitable for a cockatiel.
i would reccomend this type of cage for canaries or finches..


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> I used to work in a pet and aquatic shop,as the bars are vertical it is a canary cage also the feeders wouldn't be suitable for a cockatiel.
> i would reccomend this type of cage for canaries or finches..


sorry but i agree,,, but if they are out lots it shouldnt matter too much


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Also the perches are too thin,and the swing too small, again because it would better suit small birds.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry but that cage is not fit for any bird - its small and not suitable housing for 2 teils!!!
Why have the laws not done anything about bird cages and fish bowls??? They sell both of these that are far too small to house birds or fish.
I have a huge cage for my Parrot obviously there is a difference in size of the birds but the bigger the cage the better


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

I think i will buy a new cage then. Thanks everyone for your help, as i wouldnt want to be cruel to my cockatiels as i love them very much and wouldnt want to be cruel.
Think i will sell the cage on ebay lol
x


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Good on ya - get a bigger cage - sometimes on adtrader they sell second hand cages at good prices, with a disinfectant wash and rinse they are good as new  Might get a bargain...or look on ebay close to where you live I have seen bird cages sold on there too


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Get-In-The-Van said:


> I think i will buy a new cage then. Thanks everyone for your help, as i wouldnt want to be cruel to my cockatiels as i love them very much and wouldnt want to be cruel.
> Think i will sell the cage on ebay lol
> x


i think thats wise and ya can tell u love your tiels


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a parrot cage for my tiel, as i had two in there but lost one, hes quite happy in that lots of room .


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Ive put the cage on ebay i dont want to be cruel to my tiels as i love them too much.
So anyone recommend a nice cage for my tiels 
photos would be nice please hehe
xxx


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

thats good news,hayden cages used to be good quality.


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

yes i love my babies and wouldnt want to do anything that would be cruel. I sold the cage on ebay.
I didnt think when i bought it but glad to get rid now 

So how is everyone and there birds? xxx


----------



## Carla167 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Stacey, i currently have a bird cage for sale which is free standing, arch shaped chrome, it opens up at the top and would be very suitable for your cockatiels. If you are interested please email me direct on [email protected] and i will send you dimensions. I live in Cambrideshire and i am selling it for £80 but i am willing to negotiate if you can not afford it. I would rather know that the birds are having a big enough home to live in than having money in my pocket.

It is worth knowing that if a bird can not spread its wings in full within a cage then you are breaking the law and can be prosecuted for animal cruelty.


----------

